# Free lighting layout software



## MDShunk

The people at Simkar are giving away a fantastic lighting layout software program. It's a free download off their site:

http://www.simkar.com/simply-software.htm


----------



## bobelectric

*Exit Signs*

LED,Green or Red?, battery back up, naturally.

Bob O.84,Pa.15330


----------



## Lighting_man

*Lighting design package for european users*

Relux is free.

It's used widely in Europe and UK and supports an number of manufacturers.
It lets you select products from a really wide range of manufacturers.

You can download at http://www.relux.biz


You can see some of the end results on our site... http://www.lightingstyles.co.uk


----------



## JS_Electric

bobelectric said:


> LED,Green or Red?, battery back up, naturally.
> 
> Bob O.84,Pa.15330


LED green means battery has enough backup for your equipments and LED red means battery is low and can not provide backup for your devices.


----------



## Celtic

...don't play with the dead...[2:37]


----------

